

Orbcontrol is Facebook Smartlists on Steroids - the_decider
http://orbcontrol.com

======
Fordable
You can actually see the interests that definite each social group. My friends
from Poker Night all have "poker" listed in their shared common interests.

------
Felix17
There's also a table mode, where you can see your smart lists in a table, as
opposed to clumps of photograph in space.

~~~
tommy335
Being able to move/copy people from smartlist column to another is convenient.
Facebook doesn't let you do that.

------
acarolyn
Really cool! I love how you can visualize your social clusters in 2D space,
and how they relate to each other.

------
janeneemory
Their newsfeed lets you keep track of what happening in an smart lists, in
parallel...convenient!

